# Interesting view on Ebikes



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/washington/e-bike-duthie-official-stance-1017828.html


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

What's interesting about it? Same statements that are referred to as trolling here. Perhaps you are encouraging people that frequent this forum to do the same on that one...


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mountainbiker24 said:


> What's interesting about it?


I found the conversation the one user posted from talking to the older people riding PedElec bikes interesting. They got all bent out of shape when he mentioned they had a motor in them.... That was interesting to me. Could be made up, could be true.... still interesting.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

It was interesting to me because I hear on this forum, constantly, that the only people that are not entirely pro e bike are on this forum, and labeled as haters. It seems that there are a few others out there.


----------

